# Hello, I am new and pleased to meet you all >^_^<



## lady_chocolate (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello everybody.
Finally, I find the place to talk endlessly on things I love the most (Simply love them so much that I refuse to go out with people who hate cats).
I have four cats, two are staying with me, Ning-Ning and Put-Put, two are staying with my parent, Beauty and Lucky. So, I do not think I know anybody here yet. I am Indonesian studying in Australia, and out of curiosity, which countries are you guys in?
Anyway, I am looking forward to having loads of good times here.
Bye.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Hello and welcome!
I live in England.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Oops, I double-posted!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lady_Chocolate, It's so nice to meet you. I'm so glad you have joined us.
 
Chat Kitty, my dear friend, I am so happy to see you! I hope all is well with the family. :)

We're really fortunate to have both of you!


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Welcome!!!!

I am from Ontario Canada.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!

I am from Ohio, USA

Please post pics of your kitties! >><<


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm from Belgium ( Europe)! So u took 2 of your kitties with u to Australia? Wauw, how long are u staying there?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome, lady_chocolate  !
I am from Romania but I am currently living in the USA


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## lady_chocolate (Aug 21, 2003)

Whoa.. so  many replies overnight ... from all over the world too...
Thank you for the warrmmmm welcome ( just what I need in a winter cold morning...) I am overwhelmed...  
I came to Australia 7 years ago for high school, now I am in university doing engineering...Anybody here still in university? 

My ex-bf got me a cat two years ago (Ning-Ning) , then I adopted Put-Put for her company. And last summer (winter for most of you), I picked Lucky from the street in Indonesia (you just won't believe how many poor street cats out there looking for home). And the cat craze simply started over in my parents house and we had another cat, Beauty.
I will post their pictures soon. 

Anyway, Thanks and have a nice day to: ChatKitty, Majicou,Jeane, Maleke,Aonir,Audrey, Ioana, lexxie109. 

Btw, very very nice looking cat you have there, Audrey.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm in college! I'm studying web development and computer software development.

You actually managed to thank all of us at once :shock: That's the first I seen.. Wow.. Now I think we all feel special


----------

